# Dual Battery Upgrade on 2004 2500HD



## Frozen001 (Oct 20, 2004)

Okay this is for all you guys who upgraded you trucks to a dual battery setup. I am looking for the part # for the tray and the batter hold down. I did a search, but could not find anything that listed the part numbers.

Thanks

Lou


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

FROZEN.......There are pics and part#s along with instructions at one
of the GM truck sites.................Will post link for ya shortly...(looking/thinking).............geo


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

Frozen001 said:


> Okay this is for all you guys who upgraded you trucks to a dual battery setup. I am looking for the part # for the tray and the batter hold down. I did a search, but could not find anything that listed the part numbers.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Lou


Frozen
I can get them for you from work tonight, but will not be able to post info till late tonight. I work at the GM truck plant in Pontaic MI

Regards Mike


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

Check these links:

www.gm-trucks.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=43208 pics

www.aautodetailing.com/pics/secondbattery/biggerscematicplan.jpg
wiring scematic


----------



## Bad Luck (Sep 30, 2004)

Call up your local GMC/Chevy parts dept. They should be able to give them to you. WAIT!! I think I have my receipt in the draw next to me..............
......................


The Tray PN is: 15705102


I didn't use the factory hold down because for some reason it was on back order and I needed the dual setup that day.


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

BAD.............I think hes looking for the isolation module/thingee
part # also.................

Painless electronics/wiring company also has a complete kit.
http://www.painlessperformance.com


----------



## Frozen001 (Oct 20, 2004)

Bad and Sonjaab,

Thanks for the replies. I really would like to have the factory isolation setup... When I get the tray I will have to talk to the part guys about the remaining parts...


----------



## Bad Luck (Sep 30, 2004)

Ahhh. After much debate i decided to not isolate my batteries. I did not know that there was a factory option to do so!

Either way you do it, go with GM or Painless parts. This way you know your getting a quality component. 
Good luck.


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

FROZEN...............From the posts over at the GM truck forums
that Painless kit is 50 bucks. Not sure how much extra the
isolation switch deal costs. But I guess you won't need it?????

The Painless site is a BIG PIA to navigate tho.
You could try to call them direct for their kit and full info. 
Its gotta be cheaper than buying the parts from GM anyhoo.
................geo


----------



## Frozen001 (Oct 20, 2004)

Bad Luck said:


> Ahhh. After much debate i decided to not isolate my batteries. I did not know that there was a factory option to do so!
> 
> Either way you do it, go with GM or Painless parts. This way you know your getting a quality component.
> Good luck.


From what I understand the Factory option only isolates the batteries when the ignition is off to prevent one battery from draining the other I guess... Sort of understandable


----------



## NEPSJay (Jan 15, 2004)

15705102 = tray
356668 = clamp


----------



## NEPSJay (Jan 15, 2004)

15705102 = tray
356668 = clamp
11509853 = bolt


----------

